# Sa Permit Renewal



## Shaggz (Jun 28, 2017)

Is anybody else still waiting on their paperwork for this years renewals and returns? It's the 28th and still no sign of mine.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 28, 2017)

We were just talking about this the other day. It's a bit late this year.

Edit: just checked their website, but no mention of renewals.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 28, 2017)

Didn't they include a leaflet last time implying they were attempting to go digital? Perhaps that is why? 

I don't think I've received mine but Ill have to check the PO Box in case it makes a liar of me.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 28, 2017)

If they have gone digital, there is no mention on the website. Surely they would send an email to remind us?


----------



## Shaggz (Jun 28, 2017)

Have given them a ring, They are still on their way as they were waiting to set the new price. Due to them being late they are giving us until the 15th to lodge lmao 1 whole extra day. new yearly rate for basic is $72.50


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks Shaggz. They only had all year to set the price, lol.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> Have given them a ring, They are still on their way as they were waiting to set the new price. Due to them being late they are giving us until the 15th to lodge lmao 1 whole extra day. new yearly rate for basic is $72.50


Gee you guys are getting shafted,up here it's only $68 for 2 years for R1


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info Shaggz, 
Any idea what the new price for specialist is?


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 28, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Gee you guys are getting shafted,up here it's only $68 for 2 years for R1


We get shafted for everything mate. Apparently after the end of the month, we will have the most expensive electricity in the *world.*


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 28, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> We get shafted for everything mate. Apparently after the end of the month, we will have the most expensive electricity in the *world.*


Hey Darren,we are trying hard to catch up lol ;Our lovely power companies have just upped our bills by 20% (with an inflation rate of less than 2%) this is what happens when power companies are sold off by the govt "to reduce costs".
I just spent a s&@tload of $ putting solar on my roof to offset my reptiles love of electricity so I'm hoping for a TINY reduction in my bills !


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm hearing you, Rick. We put 16 panels up when we moved, couldn't afford a battery though.


----------



## Shaggz (Jun 29, 2017)

vampstorso said:


> Thanks for the info Shaggz,
> Any idea what the new price for specialist is?



Sorry, I was surprised I even managed to get the basic price out of her. Hope they don't rape you too much


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I'm hearing you, Rick. We put 16 panels up when we moved, couldn't afford a battery though.


I got 19 panels but I can't afford a battery either ( somewhere in the vicinity of $8-10K ) ,I really want 1 so WHEN (not IF) the blackouts come I can at least keep my fridges going.The last time our power went down for over 8 hours and we lost a couple of hundred $s food (our's and the reptiles)


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

NSW power price going up... and I have 46 animals that all require heating!!!! Why do they have to do this??


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> NSW power price going up... and I have 46 animals that all require heating!!!! Why do they have to do this??


because they can


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> NSW power price going up... and I have 46 animals that all require heating!!!! Why do they have to do this??


and because they are bastards


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 29, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I got 19 panels but I can't afford a battery either ( somewhere in the vicinity of $8-10K ) ,I really want 1 so WHEN (not IF) the blackouts come I can at least keep my fridges going. The last time our power went down for over 8 hours and we lost a couple of hundred $s food (our's and the reptiles)



We had the state-wide blackout last year, and we lost power for 2 days. In December, we lost power for three days. Stinking hot, and a fridge full of Xmas leftovers. And SA Power Networks have only just sent us a compensation cheque.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> We had the state-wide blackout last year, and we lost power for 2 days. In December, we lost power for three days. Stinking hot, and a fridge full of Xmas leftovers. And SA Power Networks have only just sent us a compensation cheque.


I hate these bastards! FFFFing boofocrats sh*t me !!! I know in SA you have had it worse than we have but I don't want to get caught out again,that's why I want batteries.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> We had the state-wide blackout last year, and we lost power for 2 days. In December, we lost power for three days. Stinking hot, and a fridge full of Xmas leftovers. And SA Power Networks have only just sent us a compensation cheque.


If only reptile people ran the country...


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 29, 2017)

The thing I'm waiting for is the price of batteries; they are getting cheaper all the time.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> The thing I'm waiting for is the price of batteries; they are getting cheaper all the time.


apparently they should be a good price by 2020,I don't want to wait that long,can we afford any more blackouts during that time?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

My friend installed some panels and this Tesla panel thingy, so now state power is just backup! But apparently if your house is on fire and you have panels, the fire department will not help because the firefighters can get electrocuted.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 29, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> My friend installed some panels and this Tesla panel thingy, so now state power is just backup! But apparently if your house is on fire and you have panels, the fire department will not help because the firefighters can get electrocuted.


There was a house fire in another town here, the firefighters couldn't get in close because the power needed to be switched off; it took an hour and half for the techs to get there. Two houses burnt down.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 30, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> My friend installed some panels and this Tesla panel thingy, so now state power is just backup! But apparently if your house is on fire and you have panels, the fire department will not help because the firefighters can get electrocuted.


THAT SUCKS,don't firefighters know how to turn off the switch that says turn me off?
Are fireys all muscle and no brain?...surely not


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 30, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> There was a house fire in another town here, the firefighters couldn't get in close because the power needed to be switched off; it took an hour and half for the techs to get there. Two houses burnt down.


the switches are on the outside of the house,doesn't anybody know how to turn a knob?????


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 30, 2017)

If only it was that simple. Something to do with the solar panels.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 30, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> THAT SUCKS,don't firefighters know how to turn off the switch that says turn me off?
> Are fireys all muscle and no brain?...surely not




Id guess the individual fire fighters are probably simply not allowed to because of OH&S.

I know a fire-fighter (paid not volunteer) who used to be an electrical engineer before getting bored, and he has told me some pretty silly stories because of "red tape" basically.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 1, 2017)

this has drifted off the original theme but I will just add that I bought a couple of fire extinguishers today because I don't want to lose my 35 reptiles because some boofocrat says fireys aren't allowed to turn off a switch and they should just watch my house burn down.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 1, 2017)

Good idea Rick.
Back on topic, still no renewal in the letterbox yet. Anyone else?


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 1, 2017)

Nothing here yet... But that's okay, I'm happy not to see another bill for a little bit longer. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 1, 2017)

You know, people say technology will make things faster and more convenient. You'll also get ripped off faster!


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 5, 2017)

Permit renewal arrived in the mail today, up to $71.50, and due on the 15th of July. Wow, thanks, DEWNR.
Also a letter saying there are changes coming next year.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 5, 2017)

I can't get to the PO box today,
Does it say what the changes are or what they relate too?

I'm just still trying to decide between specialist, basic, or just not renewing since the only animal I'm about to purchase is a single basic animal.
So was wondering If the changes will influence that decision lol.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 5, 2017)

Just mentions changes coming to the regulations, and no one is allowed to renew for longer than a year.

Edit: Here's a bit more info.
https://yoursay.sa.gov.au/decisions...-south-australia-s-wildlife-regulations/about


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Permit renewal arrived in the mail today, up to $71.50, and due on the 15th of July. Wow, thanks, DEWNR.
> Also a letter saying there are changes coming next year.


nothing like plenty of notice hey?


----------



## Shaggz (Jul 5, 2017)

Top work DEWNR allowing people to have a say by not publicly sending out info until after the discussion period is already closed.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 5, 2017)

Yep. We'll listen to what you have to say, but won't tell you what we are going to do about it.
The biggest change I've heard about is that all large monitors are going to be specialist. At least that is what was planned.


----------



## Shaggz (Jul 5, 2017)

I better hurry up and get some Rosenberg's before they change lol


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 5, 2017)

Well you've got to next year, and that's if they go ahead with the idea.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info, Pinefamily.

Mine was also waiting in the PO box, a lovely $127 bill. My favourite haha, along with the dog rego! Gee just the right to keep animals is expensive these days.



It's been awhile since I've done one,
Do people now email in their import permit requests rather than post/fax? 
Do people scan and email back their renewals?

I just had a baby and have a toddler, so avoiding going to the post office with them is high on my priority list haha


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 7, 2017)

You probably can scan and email. Maybe give them a ring.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

